# Denali Power Tools?



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Has any one have these tools? Brand name tto me is unknown.


Toad



http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=pe_20620_10226490_amb_link_1521722_39?ie=UTF8&node=293494011


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought that's where they filmed 'Wild Kindom'. 

Les


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

In the "you get what you pay for" department, I did a google search and found a 115 piece Denali tool set for $32.00, a "mix and match" 18V cordless group, any 3 for forty bucks, and a 1/2" hammer drill for $14 + $7 S&H. 

If that's an indicator of the quality, and for me it usually is, then they probably are a very low end tool. 

five pages of google searching did not lead to a home page for Denali Tools. 

Mark


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark's right...you get what you pay for...BUT. As a homeowner and hobbyist I buy medium quality tools for use around the house that I use a lot...battery drills, powered drills, sabre saws, ciircular saws, etc....some Mikita, some Craftsman, so Riobi...no Milwalkee or Hilti or DeWalt...which I'd love to own but are just too expensive. If I were a professional contractor, I'd REALLY understand buying the best stuff. 

But for the infrequently used tools, I buy em at Harbor Freight. I have their hammer drill ($60), their itty-bitty electic concrete mixer ($99), their bisket joiner ($40)...and a lot of weird hand tools and clamps...and they work just fine. The hammer drill is a great investment for GRRing IMHO...it goes through concrete like it's butter...and it hammers alone....so it's a little jack hammer too. 

I've not heard of Denali stuff...but almost ALL of the powered hand tools are now made in China. In the last two years just about ALL of the tool makers have shifted their production to Chinese manufacturing. That means that the molds and casting masters for most powered tools are going to be copied...and with cheaper motors, gears, and castings produced as cheaper versions of the "good" designs. And outfits like Denali, or Chicago (one of Harbor Freight's brand), are gonna see a lot of action.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I understand what ya'll are sayn. I just never seen the brand or know of any one using them.


My self and I guess I am way out cause I do buy Craftsman (not china made)+ 2 cabnets, Milwalkee, Mikita, DeWalt, Jet. I guess I am a over kill/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 


Can tell you I did have a Chicago 6" batttery saw (trim saw I think they called it) and wow the suck factor went to %100! Was cutting 3/4" plywood across and 2 passes later no power and was fully charged!


Time to take it apart and do a kitbash with it! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 


Toad



remember Estate Sales are good! Tools/Guns/Stuff I would never need....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif


----------

